# Is there a solution? Round Fence Post with a Wooden Gate



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

Amateur hour!

Help, please!

Is there a solution for hanging a gate, round posts with a wooden 1x4 gate? 

See the pictures, but this is the idea. 

I am trying to figure out out to "grab" the gate. Most of the methods assume you have a tube gate. 

I thought I was being so clever. Our space for the goats is really rocky and hilly, so the only spot (without doubling the work-I did the fence by myself) that a gate worked was not standard size. So, I figured I would just make a custom gate with 1/4. Whoops...maybe...unless you can help. 

THANK YOU GOAT LOVERS. ALL OF YOU HAVE BEEN SO KIND IN ANSWERING MY ROOKIE QUESTIONS AND NOT BEING JUDGMENTAL. THANKS!




onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big are the round posts? At my last place they just put in the big screw in gate hangers and then kind of gouged out where the latch was.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It might be a lot easier than you think. See if you can find some gate hinges with very long extensions on them. (strap hinges) There are even some with extensions on both halves if you can find them.

Instead of installing them the way that they're designed to be hung, which is with the long part on the gate, install them backwards. Solidly anchor a screw in one end of the strap part of the hinge and then hammer it into a curve that wraps around your post.
You might need to take it back off in order to attach the other ends to your gate, depending on how heavy it is, but since they will be pre-curved it shouldn't be too hard to hang your gate.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

you can hang the gate just like a metal gate drill through the post slid the hinge bolt through the post and tighten the bolt the do the same on the gate


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

They are 4'' round. I understand the mechanics of the fence post, but I am trying to understand how to get the actual gate attached. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

I am trying to picture in my head...Would I just attached this brace to the flat wood? There would be a convex/curve popping out from the brace...and that is ok? If I am understanding this correctly. 

I was hoping there was some kind of bracket/brace that instead of attaching to a tube/tube gate with a convex surface, there would this same piece but flat.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

There is!!! Some times you have to look harder for them than the ones for tube gates or chain link fences.

Here is a Home Depot link for one kind. I can usually find them cheaper at a farm store though.

I bet if you take a picture into your local farm/feed store, they can help you find them.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-National-Hardware-10-in-Zinc-Plated-Screw-Hook-and-Strap-Hinge-SP951-10-STRP-HINGE-2C/203623428?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D25H-Hardware%7c&gclid=CjwKEAiAg5_CBRDo4o6e4o3NtG0SJAB-IatYHVeoRlWUdpAzUbCS9_saVEpoMHOUQ0CAyYkT5edXhxoCzRnw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> How big are the round posts? At my last place they just put in the big screw in gate hangers and then kind of gouged out where the latch was.


Ah! So simple. Thank you PippaCubby. Ordered on Amazon and they are on their way!

THANK YOU!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Red_Stiles said:


> Ah! So simple. Thank you PippaCubby. Ordered on Amazon and they are on their way!
> 
> THANK YOU!


No problem! Glad I could help!


----------

